# The Good News!!!



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I almost jumped the gun on another member! I'm so excited for them!!! All I will say is that 2 new members will be opening their new business very soon! Right here in Coral Bay.

They're a lovely family with 2 great kids and only been here 3 weeks. I was out with Sue..Opps! And know they've signed the lease on a shop outlet in a well known hotel.

Well done and massive congratulations to a fantastic familly. 

Big love and very best wishes to Sue & Miles!!!

Can't wait for the opening party   

P.S I met up with Sue lart week, we're becoming good friends. Anyone wants to meet up, this is a great place to make friends. Everyone I've met up with so far has been really decent.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Susan

I will take you up on your kind offer for the chamapagne and strawberries lol! we must definately meet up for a rematch. I can't believe how bad i am at ten pin bowling and we got beat by a wonderful oap! 

Hope to see you soon! 
Sue x


----------

